# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  ~ अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है ~

## shashi009

*कुछ अनोखे चित्र जो सोचने पर मजबूर करते है की ये सिर्फ अपने अद्वितीय भारत में ही हो सकता है. यहाँ रहने वालो को एक अलग अंदाज. आपके चेहरे पर मुस्कान अवश्य आएगी.*

----------


## shashi009

इस बात की इच्छा रखने वाला व्यक्ति कितना अनोखा होगा

----------


## shashi009

सिर्फ अपने यहाँ ही डंके की चोट पर चोर बनिए की दुकान हो सकती है.

----------


## shashi009

ना ना ना... बैठना नहीं... ४४० वाट का खतरा है ......

----------


## shashi009

क्या करे पोपुलेसन इतना बढ़ गया है, अडजस्ट तो करना पडेगा ना

----------


## shashi009

काश एसे सुहृदय वाले ऑटो चालक हर शहर व गांव में होते

----------


## shashi009

वाह वा क्या खूब लिखा है लिखने वाले ने...

----------


## shashi009

चोकीदारी और आराम

----------


## shashi009

रिक्शा खराब हो गई है, कोई पीछे से टक्कर ना मार दे

----------


## sonavin

bahut achhe dimag ki daad denee chahiye photograper kie.

----------


## amol05

*असली हक़दार ही  आप ही ही जनाब रेप +++++++++..... स्वीकार करने के*

----------


## shashi009

> *असली हक़दार ही आप ही ही जनाब रेप +++++++++..... स्वीकार करने के*


उत्साह वर्धन के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त.

----------


## SUNIL1107

*बेहद मनभावन चित्रों का अनूठा संगम है मित्र*

----------


## shashi009

> *बेहद मनभावन चित्रों का अनूठा संगम है मित्र*


सुनीलजी, तारीफ़ करने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

----------


## shashi009

..........५

----------


## shashi009

..................६

----------


## shashi009

...............७

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ऐसा भी होता है ये मैंने अभी अभी पढ़ा

----------


## marwariladka

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3415
मित्रों जरा इस सूत्र पर भी नजर फिराव.....

----------


## shashi009

> ऐसा भी होता है





> ऐसा भी होता है ये मैंने अभी अभी पढ़ा


बहुत ही जोरदार चीज दिखाई दोस्त, अपना भारत महान.

----------


## yogiraj_1984

*बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त 

लगे रहो*

----------


## shashi009

> *बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त 
> 
> लगे रहो*


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त आपका जो आपको सूत्र पसंद आया.

----------


## Bharatiya

> बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त आपका जो आपको सूत्र पसंद आया.


वैसे तो अन्तर्वासना के अधिकतर सूत्र जबरदस्त होते है पर ये तो चोटी का सूत्र बनाया है, आप बधाई के पात्र हो

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बहुत बढ़िया! जब भी ये सूत्र नज़र आता है, हमेशा कुछ नया देखने की उम्मीद बढ़ जाती है! आपका धन्यवाद जो आप इतना सब कुछ इकठ्ठा करके यहाँ डालते रहते हैं! ऐसे ही आगे बढ़ाते रहे!
मेरी तरफ से शुबकामनाएं!*

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है

----------


## santosh143

_कुछ हमरी तरफसे भी दोस्तों पसंद आने पर रेपो+१ जरुर दे.
ये भाई साहब क्या कर रहे यहाँ.................?_

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है..

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है,,

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है ~

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इस सूत्र में सभी सदस्यों को सहयोग करना चाहिए. बड़े मजेदार चित्र हैं!आप सबका धन्यवाद!*

----------


## parasjain111

> *ऐसा भी होता है* 
> 
> * प्रविष्टि पसंद आने पर कृपया थैंक्स या रेपुटेशन देकर उत्साह वर्धन अवश्य करे,,*


LAJAVAB POST HAI MAN KARTA HAI ISE POST KARNE WALE KE GAL CHUM LU

----------


## pooja

> LAJAVAB POST HAI MAN KARTA HAI ISE POST KARNE WALE KE GAL CHUM LU


ये सामान्य विभाग है कृपया कुछ पोस्ट करने से पहले फोरम के नियम पढ़ ले

----------


## parasjain111

> ये सामान्य विभाग है कृपया कुछ पोस्ट करने से पहले फोरम के नियम पढ़ ले


*माफ़ी चाहुगा अगर मेरी बात का बुरा लगा तो 
I  AM  REALY SORRY  
*

----------


## Mr. laddi

*लाजवाब चित्र है भाई 
बधाई हो इस के लिए*

----------


## sultanmirja

*एक बढिया सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार को धन्यवाद*

----------


## shashi009

> *इस सूत्र में सभी सदस्यों को सहयोग करना चाहिए. बड़े मजेदार चित्र हैं!आप सबका धन्यवाद!*





> LAJAVAB POST HAI MAN KARTA HAI ISE POST KARNE WALE KE GAL CHUM LU





> *लाजवाब चित्र है भाई 
> बधाई हो इस के लिए*





> *एक बढिया सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार को धन्यवाद*


आप सभी मित्रों का दिल से आभार की आप लोग सूत्र पर पधारे और पसंद आने पर अपने विचारों से अवगत कराया. आप सभी का धन्यवाद. :clap:

----------


## shashi009

पूजाजी, आपका सूत्र को आगे बढ़ाने और बढ़िया प्रतुती के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद और मेरी तरफ बधाई और + रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे. :clap:

----------


## jhatka

दोस्त बुरा मत मानना
कहीं कहीं पर विदेशी चित्र भी मिलतें हैं जो सूत्र के नाम के हिसाब से मेल नहीं खाते ( सुझाव )
वैसे सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है
मेरी तरफ से रेपो +

----------


## shashi009

> दोस्त बुरा मत मानना
> कहीं कहीं पर विदेशी चित्र भी मिलतें हैं जो सूत्र के नाम के हिसाब से मेल नहीं खाते ( सुझाव )
> वैसे सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है
> मेरी तरफ से रेपो +


*दोस्त आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद और सूत्र की गलतिया बताने के लिए और भी ज्यादा धन्यवाद, दरअसल हुआ यह की कुछ अच्छे चित्र जो की मुझे पसंद आये कम थे और उसके के लिए नया सूत्र बनाना उचित नहीं लगा इसलिए इसी में पोस्ट कर दिए.*

----------


## shashi009

..............८

----------


## shashi009

..................९

----------


## shashi009

................१०

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है..

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है,,

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है''

----------


## shashi009

:clap: पूजाजी लाजवाब प्रस्तुति, मज्जा आगया देख कर...  साधुवाद. साधुवाद..:clap:

----------


## Ranveer

*एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए शशि जी को तथा इनमे योगदान देने के लिए पूजा जी को आभार*

----------


## shashi009

> *एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए शशि जी को तथा इनमे योगदान देने के लिए पूजा जी को आभार*


*रंबीर्जी आपका सूत्र पर भ्रमण करने के लिए और प्रशंसा कर कर होश्ला बढ़ाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, सबसे बड़ा आभार तो पूजाजी का जो की सूत्र में मेरे से भी ज्यादा योगदान दे रही है.*

----------


## Khanpasha

बहुत अच्छे मित्र आगे भी भेजते रहें

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> ..................९

----------


## shashi009

> 


आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्त.

----------


## amol05

कुछ चित्र मेरी तरफ से भी

----------


## pooja

* ऐसा भी होता है कोलगेट का नया विज्ञापन धूम मचाने को तैयार *

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है..

----------


## pooja

ऐसा भी होता है...

----------


## remo rob

दोस्त में ने ये तुम्हारा सूत्र पहली बार देखा है तुमने बहुत ही सुन्दर कम किया है तुमने मुझे इएना दिखाया है दोस्त दुस्रोको कुछ हवा या नहीं ये में नहीं जनता पर ये हमारी दुर्गति है दोस्त हम इस्मेतो कुछ फोटो ऐसे है जिसे देख कर बहुत ही बुरा लगता है दोस्त क्यों की ये नहीं होना चाहिए हम ठीक है तो सबलोग ठीक है ये कहाकि बात हुई दोस्तों हमें सभीके बर्तेमे सोचना चाहिए पर किसीके पास फुर्सत नहीं है और हा जो सुधारना ही नहीं चाहते उसको तुम केसे बदल सकते हो में ये भी शोचता हू पर बादमे मुझे लगता है की कोशिस तो करनी चाहिए अभी ये हल है तो आने वाली पीढ़ी का लिया होगा ये कभी सोचा है दोस्त और दूसरी बात की मेने सभी को कोमेट पढ़े है इसने कुछ में ये लिखा है की बहुत ही अच्छे फोटो है और पोस्ट करो ये बात किया सही है नहीं इसमें कोय सक नहीं की फोटो फनी है पर इसके पीछे के दुखो देखो दोस्तों बादमे आपने आप समाजमे आजायेगा............. बस इतनाही कहना चाहुगा और हा सूत्र धार आपका सूत्र सराहनीय है इस लिए रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे



"दोस्त इस फोटो ने तो मुझे हिलाकर रख दिया मुझे पतानही के ये माँ-बेटी है या कोय और है पर अगर ये माँ-बेटी है तो ये बची बड़ी होगी तो इसे माँ-बाप किया आशा रख सकते है जब माँ को बेटीसे जियादा कुता पियारा है"

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

सबसे अच्छा सूत्र चित्रों के मामले में.बहुत ही प्यारा और मजाकिया,.

----------


## webshow

> वाह वाह क्या बात है मिनिस्टर गाडी पर ऑटो की सवारी




शषी मित्र
मेरे विचार है कि ये चित्र पाकिस्तानी है
अगर मैं गलत हूं तो माफी चाहता हूं।

----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## Kamal Ji

_शशि009 जी , पूजा जी अवम सभी मित्रगण,
शायद ही कोई ऐसा सूत्र होगा इस सूत्र  के अलावा जिसका एक-एक पृष्ठ ही नही एक-एक प्रवृष्टि को बड़े ध्यानसे पढ़ा और देखा ,बिना मुस्कुराए न रह पायी ख़ास कर पृष्ठ-8 पर पूजा जी की प्रवृष्टियां देकर हसे बिना नही रह पायी.वाह वाह बहुत बहुत अच्छे क्या बात है. डटे रहो मेरे मित्रो  इसी तरह सभी का मनोरंजन करते रहो.
धन्यवाद.
अनु ओबेरॉय._

----------


## webshow

शषी जी आपके सुत्र को आगे बढा रहा हूं।

----------


## webshow



----------


## webshow



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## deshpremi

> 


भारतीय नारी सब पर भारी

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## vickky681

बहुत बढ़िया चित्रावली है .....

----------


## shashi009

> 


*दोस्त एक दम लाजवाब प्रस्तुति है..........चित्र बहुत ही सुन्दर और अच्छे है...आपका धन्यवाद ++++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## shashi009

> बहुत बढ़िया चित्रावली है .....


*सूत्र पसंद करने के लिए दिल से धन्यवाद.*

----------


## calvitf

> *दोस्त एक दम लाजवाब प्रस्तुति है..........चित्र बहुत ही सुन्दर और अच्छे है...आपका धन्यवाद ++++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे.*


एक बार फिर शुक्रिया ..............................

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

*पानी की साइकिल*

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## vickky681

बहुत अछे चित्र है

----------


## calvitf

> बहुत अछे चित्र है


सराहना के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

यह द्रश्य देखकर शायद आपको अचम्भा हो लेकिन यह शहर के उस स्थान का है जहाँ अधिकारीयों एवं नेताओ का गुजरना आम है।

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## simply_deep

*मेरा भारत महान*

----------


## deshpremi

*लव के लिए कुछ भी करेगा 
*

----------


## rajababu007

> *लव के लिए कुछ भी करेगा 
> *Attachment 516235


*लव के लिए कुछ भी करेगा*

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## deshpremi

....................

----------


## deshpremi

................

----------


## deshpremi

.........................

----------


## deshpremi

..............

----------


## incist father

मजेदार है वाह

----------


## calvitf

प्रेमी जी आपकी पोस्टिंग बहुत अच्छी है मित्र

----------


## anubhav007

> 


calvitf भाई ये मंदिर मेने देखा है इसकी खबर २ बार आई थी न्यूज़ पर! अब चमत्कारी वीजा वाले हनुमान जी का मंदिर की जगह केवल चमत्कारी हनुमान जी का मंदिर लिखा है!

----------


## anubhav007

वाह भाई मजा आ गया

----------


## calvitf

> calvitf भाई ये मंदिर मेने देखा है इसकी खबर २ बार आई थी न्यूज़ पर! अब चमत्कारी वीजा वाले हनुमान जी का मंदिर की जगह केवल चमत्कारी हनुमान जी का मंदिर लिखा है!


मित्र मैंने यह मंदिर तो नहीं देखा परंतु मन मे श्रद्धा जरूर है 




> वाह भाई मजा आ गया


आपका मनोरंजन हुआ तो हमारे साथ साथ प्रविष्टि करने वालो की मेहनत सफल हुई

----------


## anubhav007

> .................................३७


भाई ऐसी तस्वीरे देख कर दिल चीख-चीख कर रोने को करता है किया ये है हमारा भारत जहा आज भी इन्सान किसी का झूठा फेका हुआ खाना खाता है!central 141

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf



----------


## Salonee

> 


ये मस्त हे .......................

----------


## arihantshah

....................................

----------


## arihantshah

....................................

----------


## alkesh trivedi

> ....................................


हा...हा ...अच्छा हे

----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## anita



----------


## ADORABLE

*अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है*

----------


## ADORABLE

*अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है*

----------


## ADORABLE

*अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है*

----------


## ADORABLE

*अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है*

----------


## Aeolian

आकर्षक चित्र हैं .. बढ़िया .

----------


## anita

माँ की ममता......... 




> *अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है*
> 
> Attachment 901700

----------


## DIWANA DON

> *अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है*Attachment 901700





> *अद्वितीय भारत व उसके लोग, कुछ अलग चित्र - ऐसा भी होता है*Attachment 901699





> ....................................
> Attachment 574880




अजीबो गरीब...

----------


## Aeolian

तभी तो यह भारत है .. 
अतुल्य भारत

----------


## DIWANA DON

.
                   .

----------


## DIWANA DON

.                 .

----------

